# "Lindenstrasse" Schauspielerin randaliert im Flugzeug!



## Franky70 (12 Okt. 2011)

Schauspielerin pöbelt und schimpft - "Lindenstraße"-Star Sara Turchetto im Flieger ausgerastet - Aus aller Welt - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## krawutz (13 Okt. 2011)

Das kommt raus, wenn sich Serienaufsagerinnen für Stars halten.
Vielleicht wars aber auch ein Selbstversuch, angeblich soll sie ja so tun, als studiere sie Soziologie.


----------



## geminischweiz (13 Okt. 2011)

oder es war ein drehbuchtest  danke!


----------



## Franky70 (13 Okt. 2011)

krawutz schrieb:


> Das kommt raus, wenn sich Serienaufsagerinnen für Stars halten.
> Vielleicht wars aber auch ein Selbstversuch, angeblich soll sie ja so tun, als studiere sie Soziologie.


Sie studiert Soziologie...da fällt mir doch direkt folgendes ein:

"INS HOTEL???"


----------



## comatron (13 Okt. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Sie studiert Soziologie...da fällt mir doch direkt folgendes ein:
> 
> "INS HOTEL???"



:WOW:ausg099:thumbup:


----------



## ulla (21 Okt. 2011)

Jaja der alte Didi ^^


----------



## PackerGermany (21 Okt. 2011)

...aber geil ist se!


----------

